# NEIL OKAZU - Honest Reviews Thread



## Vapordude

[page removed]

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

t** mang

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude

Heard about the Smok's newest addition, G4 & G2 RF-RTA's to hit the market soon...They could have done way better. 
Watch and see why.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

are you seriously hating on Smok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapordude

I never said hate! I just think the newer device could be better :/


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Vapordude said:


> I never said hate! I just think the newer device could be better :/


I know, I know  I'm just stirring  I'm a smok user too, mang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

I like all my Smoks, mods and tanks, today used only two "tanks", TFV4 mini and my Billows V2, must admit, still really enjoying the Billows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

The build deck on the newer one has a slightly bigger chimney, thus slight decreased juice capacity. 

I do find smok somewhat overrated... I dont like building anything in the Tfv4... love the stock coils though!


----------



## Vapordude

KimVapeDashian said:


> The build deck on the newer one has a slightly bigger chimney, thus slight decreased juice capacity.
> 
> I do find smok somewhat overrated... I dont like building anything in the Tfv4... love the stock coils though!



Thanks for the additional info, but it literallly does look identical.


----------



## WARMACHINE

good video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude

Thanks m8!


----------

